# Stance Width, What's yours?



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

WHAT'S YOUR STANCE WIDTH? 
Also-
Your Height?
Board-type (park, powder etc)


----------



## TopThriller (Oct 2, 2012)

Width - 23.5 in (I think). I ride with 3.5 degree cant also.
Length- 155
Rome Graft
I'm 5' 10"
Ride park all day


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Mine is 23.5 inches

6'1
151 cm board (155 pow/all mtn board)
unfortunately I only get to ride pow on trips west, so basically park/street.

Ive tried skinnier and wider stances and for me its a nice medium.


----------



## dubstatic (Jan 4, 2013)

5 foot 11

ride everything 23.5 ish


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

6'1

160lbs

23" on most boards - 

159w highlife powder/all mountain
156w lib tech sb all mountain/freestyle
153 rosi angus all mountain


----------



## Endorphins (Dec 21, 2012)

currently 19in mirrored 15s stance. 
156 gnu, all mt/parky
5-11ish 190lb


----------



## CJR (Jan 7, 2012)

5'7, 170lb

151 K2 WWW - 22.5" - Park, Buttering, All mtn.

154 Ride Machete GT - 21" - all mountain/powder.


----------



## ig88 (Jan 3, 2012)

5' 10 and 148lbs

Stance width: 22 inches


----------



## liner (Jan 8, 2013)

height: 5'9 weight: 150lb male

board was a burton supermodel 159w

stance with ducked 15/15 width was 23"


currently on a mid 80's head thats a 154

stance ducked 15/15 width 19"

all mtx-frstyl


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

23" center-binding to center-binding (+12,-6)
6'5" 
all mountain/freestyle wide board

I am surprised to see so many people with wider stance widths than me. I've tried moving mine out but 23" is just where I am most comfortable. I suppose it's all personal preference isn't it?


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

I ride 21.5. Sometimes 22 depending on what my options are. Height is 5'6 and I normally ride anywhere between a 149-154 sized board. Shred the park mainly with some pow when its there


----------



## longboardsrule (Dec 6, 2012)

24" 
+21 +13
6'3
235lb
169 raptor x
As fast as possible down as steep as possible


----------



## Derp (Feb 3, 2012)

trapper said:


> 23" center-binding to center-binding (+12,-6)
> 6'5"
> all mountain/freestyle wide board
> 
> I am surprised to see so many people with wider stance widths than me. I've tried moving mine out but 23" is just where I am most comfortable. I suppose it's all personal preference isn't it?


I was thinking the same thing. I tried going from 22.5 to 23.5, but legs just felt more abused at the end of the night and I didn't feel any real improvement when riding.

6'2
22.5"
+12/-12
All Mountain


----------



## kungfulu (Jan 4, 2013)

5'11
+15/-15
21.5


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

RockSteady said:


> WHAT'S YOUR STANCE WIDTH?
> Also-
> Your Height?
> Board-type (park, powder etc)


I know there's been about 6 threads like this already! :dizzy: Can't seem to find one to post though so...

21.5" or so
5'7"
Freeride


----------



## triumph.man (Feb 3, 2012)

5'7" - 160 lbs

22" @ +15 -12


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

poutanen said:


> I know there's been about 6 threads like this already! :dizzy: Can't seem to find one to post though so...
> 
> 21.5" or so
> 5'7"
> Freeride


 I know I could careless. Stances as well as the sport are evolving every year. I wanted to get a pulse on where everyones preferred width was now, not 6 months ago not a year ago. There are always gonna be repeat threads, it shouldn't bother you. I don't need your input especially, just leave the thread alone and go spread your old man negitivitey some where else.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

5'1" - 205lbs

59" @ +21 -21

NTS


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

Width? 22"
Angles? 15/-15
Height? 5'11"
Weight? 159lbs
Board-type? Capita Defenders of Awesome, so... Freestyle?


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

Derp said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I tried going from 22.5 to 23.5, but legs just felt more abused at the end of the night and I didn't feel any real improvement when riding.
> 
> 6'2
> 22.5"
> ...



I'm the opposite of you guys, I thought 22.5-23.5 was tits. Then I noticed a few riders my size and style rockin 24.5 + width's so I decided I'd give the old college try. I do believe your legs lose a little stamina for sure but I feel like my performance level with the extra width allows me to control the board tip to tail like no other. I recently decided to go back to 23.5 and it felt so strang and like I didn't have a full hold on my board.
Obviously we're all different and prefer different stances, there was a big trend for a minute to go wide as possible but I see that has run it's course. When I stand naturally on my snowboard with no bindings like it was a big skate board, I'm naturally 24.5+ inches wide so I think that is why it feels better to me.


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

6'0" 215lbs
158 Ros jibsaw(park board) 24.5in +15/12
159 GNU altered genetics- 25in +18/9
162 Ros Angus(all-mountain) 24.5in +18/12, 
166 Nitro Pantera (freeride)- 25.5in +21/-2
24.5-25.5 stance width range


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

trapper said:


> 23" center-binding to center-binding (+12,-6)
> 6'5"
> all mountain/freestyle wide board
> 
> I am surprised to see so many people with wider stance widths than me. I've tried moving mine out but 23" is just where I am most comfortable. I suppose it's all personal preference isn't it?


It's definitely all personal preference..Your gonna hopefully ride the most comfy fun stance for you. Your 5 inches taller than me, so my guess is your legs are a little longer than mine. Yet your stance is more narrow than mine:dunno:. doesn't make sense other than like you said it feels right to you.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

RockSteady said:


> I don't need your input especially, just leave the thread alone and go spread your old man negitivitey some where else.


:icon_scratch:

Signs up in Jan 2013, starts a thread that has been done many times, then tells me he wants his finger on the pulse! :eusa_clap:


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

poutanen said:


> :icon_scratch:
> 
> Signs up in Jan 2013, starts a thread that has been done many times, then tells me he wants his finger on the pulse! :eusa_clap:


Correct- and dude you have over 2000 posts on here in a year of membership so :icon_scratch:I think your the one who needs to chill a little on posting,


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

RockSteady said:


> Correct- and dude you have over 2000 posts on here in a year of membership so :icon_scratch:I think your the one who needs to chill a little on posting,


Then what would you expect me to do with my life?!? Return to a normal one!?!  NOT going to happen.

I didn't know there was some limit on how much you should post in a forum!


----------



## chad23 (Oct 13, 2011)

23.5"
15/-12

153.75 DC ply

5'7"
175 lbs


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Then what would you expect me to do with my life?!? Return to a normal one!?!  NOT going to happen.
> 
> I didn't know there was some limit on how much you should post in a forum!


:yahoo: No not at all, keep the dream alive man.......I didn't know there was a limit on how much I should post in a forum either.


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

Looks like 23.5 seems to be a very popular stance... 
I think this might make it a good standard place for people to start experimenting what the best width for them on a new board is. It doesn't seem to have much to do with height and weight or board size, that's for sure


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

RockSteady said:


> It doesn't seem to have much to do with height and weight or board size, that's for sure


Maybe it does though. Maybe the reason I'm getting away with a shorter relative stance for my height is because I am riding a board that is possibly too short and soft for my height and weight (using a 164 all mtn/freestyle). If I were smaller, I might have to go wider in order to have better control of the tip and tail. Or if I went to a longer, stiffer snowboard I'd have to widen my stance more. I'm sure someone with a much better understanding of this would have the answer.

I didn't really put a ton of thought into selecting my width. I closed my eyes, hopped onto the board and landed in my natural athletic stance and measured it. It happened to be 23 inches. I've gone to 24 but it just isn't comfortable.


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

trapper said:


> Maybe it does though. Maybe the reason I'm getting away with a shorter relative stance for my height is because I am riding a board that is possibly too short and soft for my height and weight (using a 164 all mtn/freestyle). If I were smaller, I might have to go wider in order to have better control of the tip and tail. Or if I went to a longer, stiffer snowboard I'd have to widen my stance more. I'm sure someone with a much better understanding of this would have the answer.


I completely agree dude, height and weight and *board size (which a lot of people don't think of) are a big factor in how your board is gonna feel at a given width. I also think there are other factors as well though like- style, hips, agility and the way you've grown up accustomed to riding different things like wake boards, skate, surf etc...As well as a lot of other factors. This makes it impossible to reference a stance based on size.....So I was just being sarcastic  cause when you look at the numbers, people are defn rockin what they think feels good no matter what height and weight they are.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

RockSteady said:


> Looks like 23.5 seems to be a very popular stance...
> I think this might make it a good standard place for people to start experimenting what the best width for them on a new board is. It doesn't seem to have much to do with height and weight or board size, that's for sure


Actually that seems wide to me. Reference stance on most boards is a good place to start.

For example the Burton Custom in 151-156 sizes uses 530 mm or 20.86" as reference stance width, and from 158 to 169 they use 560 mm or 22" as reference.

Not saying it's impossible to ride with a wider stance, tons of guys do it but I wouldn't say 23.5 is a good middle starting ground.

Here's a site with what they say are pro riders stances. Granted the data is over 10 years old, but the human body has not evolved in 10 years. The average stance may be 1" wider than it was then, I just don't think it's gone a full 3" wider. Snowboard Stance


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

trapper said:


> I didn't really put a ton of thought into selecting my width. I closed my eyes, hopped onto the board and landed in my natural athletic stance


:thumbsup:


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

I didn't really put a ton of thought into selecting my width. I closed my eyes, hopped onto the board and landed in my natural athletic stance and measured it. It happened to be 23 inches. I've gone to 24 but it just isn't comfortable.[/QUOTE]

I honestly believe that is the best way to do it...It's funny, ive been messing with my stance since 2001 and if I just remove the bindings and jump on a board like its a big skate board that I'm about to have to charge a big steap on, my feet naturally go where I've finally decided is best after endless expiramenting and figuring out how to put them for 13 years. :dunno:


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Actually that seems wide to me. Reference stance on most boards is a good place to start.
> 
> For example the Burton Custom in 151-156 sizes uses 530 mm or 20.86" as reference stance width, and from 158 to 169 they use 560 mm or 22" as reference.
> 
> ...


I hear yah
But I defn think most riders ride wider than the reference stance. I also think you would be surprised how much wider stances have gotten in ten years... I'd be willing to bet on avg more than an inch. Watch the videos from 10 years ago and watch the ones now...almost everyone has a nice solid wide stance now, back then Pro's looked funny sometimes doing tricks cause there stance was narrow


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

poutanen said:


> but the human body has not evolved in 10 years


Tell that to my wife...


----------



## triumph.man (Feb 3, 2012)

RockSteady said:


> I know I could careless. Stances as well as the sport are evolving every year. I wanted to get a pulse on where everyones preferred width was now, not 6 months ago not a year ago. There are always gonna be repeat threads, it shouldn't bother you. I don't need your input especially, just leave the thread alone and go spread your old man negitivitey some where else.


dude, you bring such a bad attitude to this forum, and bad vibes. Every thread you need to have a snarky comment about something.:thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

triumph.man said:


> dude, you bring such a bad attitude to this forum, and bad vibes. Every thread you need to have a snarky comment about something.:thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


:eusa_clap: Why don't you show the quote I was commenting on...stories look good when only your favorite side of it is exposed. lol, 99.9% of the threads ive commented on have been in nothing but a positive and helpful light. I've had a lot of positive experiences with members on these forums already and a lot of people have been grateful for my input as well as me theirs. I have never brought any negativity only responded to it....but thanks for your input all knowing wizard one! You should move to South Lake Tahoe, you'd fit in perfect with the their mountain ego---- So Sorry for the bad vibes today though brooooo.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

RockSteady said:


> But I defn think most riders ride wider than the reference stance. I also think you would be surprised how much wider stances have gotten in ten years... I'd be willing to bet on avg more than an inch. Watch the videos from 10 years ago and watch the ones now...almost everyone has a nice solid wide stance now, back then Pro's looked funny sometimes doing tricks cause there stance was narrow


I think it's probably hard to tell from videos. I know when I started I was riding a 19.5" stance or so, and moved out to about 21" a few years ago.

There is such a thing as too wide, and I guess my point is 23.5" might not be the best starting point for the average new snowboarder. As a noob it could take that clumsy feeling and amplify it! 



BoardWalk said:


> Tell that to my wife...


I didn't say HER body hadn't changed in 10 years! :yahoo:


----------



## gakbar22 (Sep 5, 2012)

Stance width is 19"

I'm 5'6", 160, riding a 2012 custom x 156

It's only the second board I've ever owned and I've been riding for about 9 years now. It took me some time to figure it out but the ref stance on the board is 20" or 21". When I rode at ref it felt like I was fighting the nose of the board trying to transition to my toe side. 

I wound up movingnthe front foot to ref and back foot -2" to compensate for the setback. It's prob not ideal but its a lot more comfy that way. I found my confidence last time I was out and def felt like Ihad a lot more control. 

That's what I get for buying a board w/o demoing it first but holy cow is it fast!


----------



## kberkel (Jan 24, 2013)

gakbar22 said:


> Stance width is 19"
> 
> I'm 5'6", 160, riding a 2012 custom x 156
> 
> ...


Hmm.. I'm 5'4", 150, and heard I should stay around 20".. I don't look wide at all (151cm).. but I kinda want to pull the front foot back an inch. My knees feel slightly cocked. Will that throw me off for learning switch if my bindings aren't centered?


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

I may be wrong but stances seemed to start getting wider around the early 2000's when freestyle became more popular. Now that rail tricks and everything have been getting crazy, skinny stances seem to be in again for spinning 360's onto rails and stuff like that. I dont ride a mountain so this is my experience from seeing park riders.

Now there seems to be more of a mixture of wide/skinny stance riders(subjective term obv) which is good, everyone is just doing there thang and riding comfortably hopefully! All i know is I am never going wider than 23.5 from experimenting, but I like to go as wide as possible for stable landings.


----------



## gakbar22 (Sep 5, 2012)

kberkel said:


> Hmm.. I'm 5'4", 150, and heard I should stay around 20".. I don't look wide at all (151cm).. but I kinda want to pull the front foot back an inch. My knees feel slightly cocked. Will that throw me off for learning switch if my bindings aren't centered?


I think the most common answer on this board is "it depends!" 

A lot of it Is about your board. If its a twin, it'll affect the ride just s little. If you're riding a directional board it'll prob feel a bit squirrely. 

The c-x is directional I ride. When I switch it feels back heavy, as in, the nose becomes really short and is stupid easy to maneuver while turning. Since the tail is so long, -initiating- the turn is a a lot harder then Im used to. It's really odd but kinda fun to feel like I'm learning to ride like regular (I'm goofy). 


I'm sure everyone will agree, experiment, experiment, experiment! If you think youll be more comfy shortening your stance, do it and give it a couple runs.


----------



## Iowa_kid (Jan 2, 2013)

I was riding about 23.5 for a long time, just recently kicked it out to 24 and loved it.. And last time I went out I was at 24.5 and it felt amazing.. I'm 6'1" and ride a true twin at 18,-18 and mostly ride park or messing around on groomers teaching my 5 year old how to ride... So 24.5 is my new happy spot at stance


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

Iowa_kid said:


> I was riding about 23.5 for a long time, just recently kicked it out to 24 and loved it.. And last time I went out I was at 24.5 and it felt amazing.. I'm 6'1" and ride a true twin at 18,-18 and mostly ride park or messing around on groomers teaching my 5 year old how to ride... So 24.5 is my new happy spot at stance[/QUOTE
> 
> Yeah I'm 6'0" and that is the exact process I went through as well, 24.5 feels so much better to me than 23.5...it's a big difference


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

Stance width: 23.25" center to center 15/-15
Height: 5'10"
Board: 152 2011 flow era (park/freestyle)
Bindings: 2011 ride nitrane contraband w/2.5 wedgie foot bed


Going to be picking up a 2013 flow drifter 153 and 2013 ride rodeos in a couple weeks and try out 24" w/ 2.5 wedgie foot beds and 21/-21


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

5'2" 
All Mountain freeride deck
21.5"-ish.


----------

